# Christmas 2012



## Naturedude (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok here's a question a bit from left field. I've been hearing that the US economy WILL collapse by the end of 2012. I'm not saying I buy into this but it IS POSSIBLE I guess. I have 3 kids. I'm thinking about doing Christmas shopping now(at least some of it) that way if the economy does collapse near Christmas and people can't shop at least my kids will still have some of the magic on Christmas morning. I do understand that if the economy collapses soon that Christmas would probably be the least of people's worries but how do you explain that to 3 kids? Just a thought. If the economy doesn't collapse , well , at least I'm ahead of the game in terms of shopping! Any thoughts? Great app this is! Great info and great people!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd say you've got a good idea there, pal. Planning the same myself.


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

My Christmas shopping is already done, I thought about that to so I started months ago, I have grandchildren, I wanted to make sure if something happen they would still have Christmas.  I couldn,t stand the thought of my little grandsons looking at me and saying santa didn,t bring me anything Nanny,  so I buy things year round on sale and put up for Christmas and birthdays. It works out well.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Financially things have been hard for us the past few years, and that's been a blessing in the Christmas department. The kids expect next to nothing.  We now do one gift per child, and yeah, we're doing that shopping thing now. We're thinking about things that would be helpful in a SHTF world.... The 10 year old gets a bb gun. But what to get the 18 and almost-20 year olds? :hmmm:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I personally would have gone shopping yesterday


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We shop clearances throughout the year and store gifts in rubbermaid boxes (I keep the kiddos presents in a different place). When it's time for gifts, my little ones go 'shopping' in the bins to find appropriate gifts for the birthday/Christmas presents. Post-holiday sales throughout the year, as well as end of season markdowns allow us to give nicer gifts than we could afford full price.

We also make hand made gifts, this is a great idea if you are a bit artsy-crafty or if you have kids. Who doesn't like a homemade gift from a kid?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pmabma said:


> My Christmas shopping is already done, .... I buy things year round on sale and put up for Christmas and birthdays. It works out well.


My sister is also done, she usually finishes in July or August. We usually finish in October.



goshengirl said:


> But what to get the 18 and almost-20 year olds? :hmmm:


What do they like? 
I always ask for ammo or wool socks, every year. It's what I like. 
My wife makes me fudge!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> Financially things have been hard for us the past few years, and that's been a blessing in the Christmas department. The kids expect next to nothing.  We now do one gift per child, and yeah, we're doing that shopping thing now. We're thinking about things that would be helpful in a SHTF world.... The 10 year old gets a bb gun. But what to get the 18 and almost-20 year olds? :hmmm:


... a one-way-ticket to their own house / apartment?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

My kids change their minds so much that what they say they want at the beginning of the year is never what they want close to Christmas lol. It usually ends up being something that I get to go stand in line for in the freezing cold for a couple of hours until 4 am.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

pmabma said:


> My Christmas shopping is already done, I thought about that to so I started months ago, I have grandchildren, I wanted to make sure if something happen they would still have Christmas.  I couldn,t stand the thought of my little grandsons looking at me and saying santa didn,t bring me anything Nanny,  so I buy things year round on sale and put up for Christmas and birthdays. It works out well.


*Same here Pmabma. I'm usually at least half finished with my shopping by now because I hate finding things picked over or the stores being "sold out". But I agree, we may have some added incentive to shop early. *


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

For me Christmas shopping gets harder each year.. My teen has every luxury of life she could want...last year was an iPod shuffle that ended up a few weeks ago under the front tire of the SUV... So, I have no clue for this year. Also she is in another growth spurt, so I just can't buy clothes... Frustrated... Thinking about a 1/10 rand set as a necklace, her mom and I both wear 1/2 rands,,, but a little afraid she will lose it... Maybe one of her gems she mined also... Totally clueless.

But yeah, with QE3 just announced to be open-ended, I think we will accelerate towards that financial cliff faster now... If they are young enough to still believe in the jolly big fat guy (I can say that since I am a big guy  ) then I would have them write letters now, and have them put something like, if you don't see the Christmas tree here check our BOL.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My Christmas shopping is already done, too. I shop throughout the year. Saves money and you don't have to go into debt. Plus, I hate crowds.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Kohls has been sending out $10 gift cards to get you to come in and sign up for a credot card, which I dont want. A friend of mine at work is also getting them and she dosent like the store at all. So I get both cards to take in and just say no thank you to the credit card. I often do spend about $11 or $12 but thats so bad when I mostly get stuff thats marked down 50-70% already so it comes to something like $1 to $2 plus tax for $20 or more of stuff. She just got one in the mail so Im going this weekend. they do it about once a quarter. I think ive spent less then $10 for about $175 of gifts for the kids. I also scan the toy store for closeouts (cause i like the toy store Lol). But I think that santa should come even if the SHTF. Maybe next year they get an MRE or some .22 amo LOL but this year wont be so bad.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We are about 50% finished and that's no small chore with the number of kids we have. I am hoping to be done by mid-October. We tend to do the 4 present thing (and no the kids are not _completely_ spoiled). One is something that is purely for fun, one is something utterly useful and needed, one is an article or articles of clothing and one is a food related treat.

The way things are going this year I am going to get everyone a battle pack of 5.56mm and a case of MRE's!


----------



## Diabeticprepper (Sep 13, 2012)

A lot of my gifts are home made for the older kids this year they are getting model rocket stuff and home made launch pads and electrical launch systems.
The little ones are getting My home made camp kits. Adults are getting some home made baked goods.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

It will be a bit different this year. Got a new Son-in-law that needs to be gotten up to speed firearms wise. In past year I have got my daughter guns.
I did give my son-in-law my long range rifle, but he needs others like a .22, a carbine and a 12 ga.
I just find it hard to buy one when I could spend all hat on more food and bullet
s


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> ... a one-way-ticket to their own house / apartment?


Haha!
The 20 year old doesn't live here, but he still gets a present. 
The 18 year old will probably be the recipient of tough love a year down the road, but he's finishing up school now. And he gets a present, too. 

LincTex, you're right, it's all about being practical (ammo and socks) - and who doesn't love fudge! They don't have guns (although they'd love to) - so ammo's out.... but you've got me thinking on the practical side... thanks!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

If you cover this year's Christmas for your kiddos, what are you going to do next year?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ammo, socks, and fudge... sounds like what I'd ask for, for Christmas!

We're probably going to draw names. My husband, the kids, their spouses, our grandkids, and me... it totals 24 now.  Yikes! We tend to do prepper stuff among the grown-ups, and the grandkids get toys that lead to prepperdom, like slingshots, .bb guns, soap-making or candle-making kits, etc. 

Have we started yet? eep:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

CapnJack said:


> I'd say you've got a good idea there, pal. Planning the same myself.


I start my christmas shopping right after the previous years sales start. I am usually done with 90% of my shopping by the end of febuary.


----------

